
Yes, but who said they’d actually BUY the damn thing? - duck
http://blog.asmartbear.com/customer-validation.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fsmartbear+%28A+Smart+Bear%3A+Startups+%2B+Marketing+%2B+Geekery%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1587983>

Comments there already.

The duplication woud've been detected automatically if you'd trimmed the
reader crap off the URL

